# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Ngắm hoàng hôn ở Manhattanhenge - New York

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Không giống như hoàng hôn màu hồng, đỏ và da cam như bạn đã từng thấy, hoàng hôn Mahattanhenge là một điều đáng kinh ngạc đối với bất cứ du khách nào tới New York.


Tại Big Apple (biệt danh của thành phố New York của Mỹ), bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng màn trình diễn ánh sáng ngoạn mục, ánh sáng của hoàng hôn Manhattanhenge chiếu xuống các tòa nhà chọc trời khiến cho bóng của những tòa nhà hiện ra lờ mờ trên các đường phố New York. Khoảng thời gian mà hoàng hôn xuất hiện sớm trong ngày gây không ít khó chịu cho số đông người đi bộ trên đường vì ánh sáng chiếu thẳng vào mặt. Nhưng đến tháng cuối mùa hè thì hiện tượng Manhattanhenge sẽ thay đổi, diễn ra chậm hơn, khoảng lúc 8h tối. Khi mặt trời nằm thẳng hàng với đường phố Manhattan, chạy từ đông sang tây, với ánh sáng đầy đủ và rõ ràng chiếu sáng các con phố một cách rực rỡ nhất trông giống như người ta bật điện đường vậy.

Hoàng hôn Manhattanhenge đôi khi còn được gọi là điểm chí Manhattan. Đây thực ra chỉ là một hiện tượng tự nhiên xuất hiện giữa năm ở New York. Hiện tượng này diễn ra khi mặt trời lặn nằm thẳng hàng với các tuyến phố đông - tây thuộc mạng lưới đường phố chính tại các quận Mahattan thuộc thành phố New York.

Thuật ngữ “Manhattanhenge” có nguồn gốc từ Stonehenge - Những tảng đá cổ đại ở nước Anh mà mặt trời cũng nằm thẳng hàng với các tảng đá trên các điểm chí (bao gồm đông chí và hạ chí) tương tự như vậy. Thuật ngữ này lần đầu tiên được đặt ra vào năm 2002 bởi Neil de Grasse Tyson - một nhà vật lí thiên văn đồng thời ông cũng là giám đốc của Hayden Planetarium tại bảo tàng lịch sử tự nhiên Hoa Kỳ.



Mặt trời thẳng hàng với các tảng đá Stonehenge - các tảng đá cổ đại ở nước Anh.
Trong năm nay, Tyson đã phát hiện ra mạng lưới các đảo ở quận Manhattan nằm ở vĩ độ 30 về phía đông bắc, lệch đi so với vị trí ban đầu chính vì thế mà hiện tượng Manhattanhenge diễn ra vào hai ngày khác nhau. Đó là ngày 30 và ngày 12/7. Thông thường thì nó diễn ra hai ngày liên tiếp từ 20 đến 22 trước và sau hạ chí. Và ngày 12/7 này lại trùng với ngày chính thức mở cửa của môn bóng chày All Star, đối với người Mỹ thì đây thực sự là một ngày đáng nhớ. Giả sử như mạng lưới các đảo Manhattan nằm hoàn toàn đúng vị trí ở phía bắc không phải là phía đông bắc thì hiện tượng Manhattanhenge sẽ rơi đúng phân điểm mùa thu và mùa xuân chứ không phải mùa hè.


Địa điểm và cách thức xem hiện tượng này hiệu quả nhất là ở phía đông thị trấn Manhattan. Đi lên trên tuyến phố thứ 14 đến 57, bạn sẽ chiêm ngưỡng quả cầu lửa chói chang với toàn bộ ánh nắng mặt trời đi xuống phía tây, đẹp tuyệt vời xung quanh những tòa nhà chọc trời. Giống như hoàng hôn đi xuống thung lũng, điều khác biệt ở đây là những ngọn núi được thay thế bằng những toà nhà thép chọc trời và thung lũng ở đây là những tuyến phố


Điều tuyệt vời này tương tự như ngắm hoàng hôn khuất dạng trên đỉnh núi vậy nhưng ánh sáng của nó ngoạn mục hơn nhiều. Chính vì ánh sáng rực rỡ của nó mà bạn có thể thấy bóng của mình cũng như tòa nhà cao tầng in hình trên con phố.



Người và tòa nhà in bóng xuống đường phố.


Mặc dù thành phố New York là địa điểm rất nổi tiếng cho hiện tượng này, nhưng bạn đến thành phố Chicago và Toronto lúc bình minh hay hoàng hôn cũng được ngắm phiên bản Manhattanhenge mang một nét riêng. Hiện tượng Chicagohenge bắt đầu vào khoảng 25 tháng 9 trong khi Torontohenge ở Canada xuất hiện trong khoảng 25 tháng 10 và 16 tháng 2.

Nếu bạn bỏ lỡ cơ hội ngắm nhìn Manhattanhenge vào tháng trước, bạn cũng có thể nắm bắt cơ hội này một lần nữa thoáng qua bức xạ của nó trong suốt thời gian đông chí, khoảng đầu tháng 12. Tuy nhiên bạn phải thức dậy thật sớm, vào lúc bình mình vì hiện tượng đảo ngược và xảy ra trong thời gian mặt trời mọc. Dù vào thời điểm nào bạn ngắm nhìn hiện tượng Manhattanhenge, nó cũng mang đến cho bạn một cảm giác khó diễn tả. Kết thúc một ngày của bạn với hoàng hôn đẹp như tranh vẽ hay thức dậy với mặt trời mọc tuyệt đẹp là tất cả những gì bạn sẽ được chiêm nghiệm trong kì nghỉ của mình.

_Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đên New York là niềm mơ ước của bao nhiêu người ý  :love struck: 
THành phố hiện đại hàng đầu TG

----------

